# Looking for a gunsmith.



## chevyman44 (Dec 27, 2016)

I have a rifle that I need to have refinished. Got some surface rust on the barrel and it ate through the bluing in some places. I would like to have it redone but I have no idea who to take it to. Would possibly look at having it parkerized or coted? I live in Covington but not afraid to drive for some good work. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## getaff (Dec 28, 2016)

Neil Blalock in Barnesville is a real good guy that does good work as well.


----------

